# DeWalt DWSW 780 Black Friday Special @ Home Depot



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> Still a whole pile of them sitting at my local store. I am almost tempted to buy one as a deck/framing saw.


I saw a bunch today here in North Jersey HD too...


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Which would that be?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I am guessing they would have moved much faster if they were 780s or the Makita 12" model.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea if it was a makita i would of bought one. Hd dosnt carry the makitas anymore.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

MF Custom said:


> I saw a bunch today here in North Jersey HD too...


Rich, they were in the Riverdale store this morning.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Counted 8 left by me today. I wish they were makita too, would have bought one then


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Doubt there is any difference. I'm guessing it's just to mark the saw that it was sold at a special price in case of returns or warranty issues. I'm betting the RPM difference is a misprint.


----------

